# onClick den Seitentitel änndern



## ulf (8. Okt 2003)

schönen guten tag ihr java banausen.

folgende "anfänger" frage:

ich habe einen button (z.b. ein bild). wenn ich auf den klicke
soll sich der Seitentitel ändern (document.title).

frage: wie geht das?

hab keinen plan.

gruss ulf


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Okt 2003)

Das klingt nach einer JavaScript Frage, oder?


----------



## ulf (8. Okt 2003)

richtig.


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2003)

ahh verdammt...bin im falschen threat gelandet. sorry,


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Okt 2003)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ahh verdammt...bin im falschen threat gelandet. sorry,



Stimmt ;-)
Aber ich selbst weiss es wirklich nicht in JavaScript, in Java könnt ich dir das erklären ;-)


----------



## bummerland (9. Okt 2003)

du fügst einfach bei dem entsprechendem element folgendes ein:

```
onclick="document.title='Neuer Titel'"
```
z.B.:

```
<button onClick="document.title='Tach'">Tach</button>
```


----------

